# Round stone w/ hole in it..(Or "Hmmm, cool story)



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2008)

[>:]Well thanks all for your patience,...I finally got ahold of the stone from the 120' mark during the water well drill....I did the best I could w/ pics...The digital I've borrowed seems misaligned when doing close ups (old style viewfinder cam)....So...I did the best I could with pictures....So,...What is it?                                    Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2008)

more to follow...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2008)

pics are abit blurred,...no 'macro' setting on cam....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2008)

messed up w/ paint program....but you can still see it....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2008)

one more...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm trying to get ahold of the arrowhead that was found with it....


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2008)

hard to say... looks like it could be a naturally occuring stone that had a void that wore through, also looks like it could be man made also as a net weight or other item. Difficult to tell from a photo.


----------



## arthur (Jun 19, 2008)

It's called a socket  early indians used the fire stick method for starting a fire


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2008)

You mean the bow and drill method?


----------



## Brains (Jun 19, 2008)

not sure about the stone, but the lightning rod insulator you have it displayed with is nice!


----------



## arthur (Jun 20, 2008)

yes


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2008)

*Indian stone?...(Or "Hmmm, cool story)*

Thank you all for your opinions and knowledge and your expertise....I returned the stone to my friend Jay,....he's searching out the arrowhead from his daughter, (she moved recently) I'd like to hear from Chris Capley and some of the other artifact folks as well on this object... It has a certain "feel" like it was fashioned and or used alot by people...                                                  Joe


----------



## lexdigger (Jun 26, 2008)

*RE: Indian stone?...(Or "Hmmm, cool story)*

Hey, sorry it took so long for me to get back to you. Going from the pictures I'm thinking it may be a fossil? The size and shape just doesn't fit any type of artifact that I'm familiar with, like a bannerstone or a pendant. If it is any type of artifact I would it's a bead? The way to know for sure would be to examine the drilling inside the hole. If it's smooth, then it's natural. If it's man made there will be striations from the drilling process on the inner walls of the hole. 
 Here's a drilled artifact that came out of a tobacco field in Kentucky. It's a pendant made of banded glacial slate.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 26, 2008)

*RE: Indian stone?...(Or "Hmmm, cool story)*

Hey Chris...Thanks for your take on it....The third pic, (I know it's outa focus),...anyhow, were it in focus you could see steps or stirations or where it looked "drilled"....rather than smooth??? anyhow just wondered ,what, with the weird story and all....Your opinion is always appreciated.                                           Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 26, 2008)

*RE: Indian stone?...(Or "Hmmm, cool story)*

Hey Joe , could be atl-atl weight ,made in lots of different shapes and sizes


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 27, 2008)

*RE: Indian stone?...(Or "Hmmm, cool story)*

Thanks Rick,....I've been reading up a little on indian objects,...trying to educate myself,  as it were... I find it all vr. interesting and we live almost witin the Seneca Nation...(Aka, Chief Cornplanter, Redjacket,...etc....... the Seneca's have been 'round here a vr. long long time....Anyhow, once in awhile out of blind luck I happen across something, but I'm sure it's a great area to look for artifacts....                                                             Thanks all. Joe


----------

